# Hello there I am here a at last



## kissmybones (Apr 3, 2005)

No comment & no say


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard! Feel free to kick off your shoes and make yourself at home.


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Greetings,

Welcome aboard and enjoy the fright!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the fold; Something Hauntful, as long as you've been away, we should start a thread like this for you again.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sinister said:


> ...as long as you've been away, we should start a thread like this for you again.


That could be said for alot of people here. Myself included.


----------

